# Sticky  Buy Sell Trade Forum Rules



## Administrator

Here are a few rules for the Buy, Sell, Trade Forums.

*Active Mothering.com Members Only *


Minimum 50 posts in the community required to post in this section.
No Retailers or Wholesalers

*Handmade, New, or Used Products*


No Multi-level marketing (MLM)
The idea of this section is for members who make handmade products or have products they no longer need to sell or trade them. However, if you bought a new product (or received it as a gift) and are no longer able to return it, you CAN sell or trade it here also.

*Use At Your Own Risk*


Mothering.com does not monitor the postings on the site for accuracy or reliability and makes no warranty as to the accuracy or reliability of any information posted on the site. Mothering.com does not guarantee or have information regarding the quality of any of the products bought or traded or acquired through the Buy, Sell, Trade area. The choice to participate, the terms of any transaction and the outcome are solely your responsibility. Deals are made solely between members. Mothering.com is not liable for any loss or damage, including but not limited to no payment, not receiving item, personal injury, death, or any other negative outcome, resulting from use of the Buy, Sell, Trade forums or bought/traded items. Mothering.com is not responsible and will not compensate any participants in any way for trades conducted by other Mothering.com Buy, Sell, Trade participants and will not deliver transacted products. While we encourage equitable sales and trading, Mothering.com has no responsibility for the fairness or completion of any transaction.


----------

